# anyone still using a creel these days?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I know most of us do a lot of catch and release, but on occasion it's nice to take a few back to camp for dinner. So I'm curious if any of you guys are still using a creel to keep your fish fresh and do they actually work if you keep the canvas wet?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I made myself a creel from red dogwood a few years ago and it works wonderfully well. I line the bottom with some grass or moss or whatever I can find when I'm getting in the river. Dip the whole thing in the water periodically to keep it moist. It's wonderful.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One year when I was a kid, the easter bunny brought me a canvas creel and new spinning rod. Best easter gift a kid could EVER get in my book. Those days, we fished until we "limited out" and catch and release was what you did with the fish that were too small - and the creel had a ruler on the side to measure them! A couple of pockets on the side for small tackle boxes and I was all set. I used that thing for decades, and it worked great for keeping the fish fresh. Once I caught some fish, I'd just dip it in the stream every so often to cool things off, and then as the water evaporated, the evaporation kept the fish cool. LOVED that thing. And success was measured by Dad or Grandpa hefting the creel to see how heavy it was. It was just assumed that when you got back to the truck, you had your six fish. 

For years I also used a wicker creel. As tinkielk15 points out, some grass or willow leaves in the bottom would keep the fish fairly fresh and moist. In recent years, I use my wicker creel just to hold my fly boxes, since on a hot day I'd rather pack a creel than wear another layer of clothing with my fishing vest.

Since I've switched over mostly to catch and release fly fishing though, the creels have stayed packed away and I quite honestly, I can't remember the last time I carried one. But were I to fish a great little stream while out camping and wanted to bring some fish home to eat, a canvas creel is a GREAT way to go. 

And now 30-06 hunter - you've totally jacked up my day by throwing me back to memory lane in central Idaho, fishing with my Dad and Grandpa, catching dolly varden and cutthroats on mepps spinners and rooster tails. GREAT times. Grandpa turns 96 this month, and is in the hospital after a severe heart attack a week ago. Lost Dad nearly 4 years ago. What I wouldn't give to be back on the stream with both of them, filling our creels until we limited out.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have my grandfathers that I never met. He passed it to my dad who gave it to me. I use it on occasion walking the same river they fished, walking in their footsteps. I use it when I'm feeling nostalgic. I'll bet it's 60 years old if not more.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> One year when I was a kid, the easter bunny brought me a canvas creel and new spinning rod. Best easter gift a kid could EVER get in my book. Those days, we fished until we "limited out" and catch and release was what you did with the fish that were too small - and the creel had a ruler on the side to measure them! A couple of pockets on the side for small tackle boxes and I was all set. I used that thing for decades, and it worked great for keeping the fish fresh. Once I caught some fish, I'd just dip it in the stream every so often to cool things off, and then as the water evaporated, the evaporation kept the fish cool. LOVED that thing. And success was measured by Dad or Grandpa hefting the creel to see how heavy it was. It was just assumed that when you got back to the truck, you had your six fish.
> 
> For years I also used a wicker creel. As tinkielk15 points out, some grass or willow leaves in the bottom would keep the fish fairly fresh and moist. In recent years, I use my wicker creel just to hold my fly boxes, since on a hot day I'd rather pack a creel than wear another layer of clothing with my fishing vest.
> 
> ...


I had one of the cheap green nylon creels when I was a young kid fishing alongside my dad and brothers in Maine, NC, and Canada, never knew the science behind a good canvas creel until recently. If your grandpa gets feeling good enough for an afternoon by the water then maybe you need to take him one last time. Even if it's just him sitting in a chair holding a rod.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have my fathers old wicker creel. I don't think I have used it since he passed on, but the thing is still in pretty good shape and it sure brings back the memories. 

If HB141 ever gets tossed out by the courts I might have to take it out one more time to where he and I used to fish and bring back a couple of fish for lunch (for old times sake).


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> I had one of the cheap green nylon creels when I was a young kid fishing alongside my dad and brothers in Maine, NC, and Canada, never knew the science behind a good canvas creel until recently. If your grandpa gets feeling good enough for an afternoon by the water then maybe you need to take him one last time. Even if it's just him sitting in a chair holding a rod.


Yea, several years ago we had a family party. Near his house in Idaho, was a pay-by-the-pound fishing pond. He wanted to take my kids - then all under the age of 10. Even then, he couldn't walk or stand much - just shuffle from place to place. (60 years finishing concrete and farming takes it's toll). Anyway, he went with us to get some fish for the family BBQ. I kept Grandpa in the rotation with the kids - tying on hooks, baiting them, un-hooking fish, etc.... Just like he had done for me. It was one of those really good days in life. Right now, he is still in the hospital. I doubt he'll see the outside of a hospital or care center at this point. I took my family up to see him on Sunday, and he remembered each of their names which was pretty amazing. I also got him to share, from his hospital bed, some of the tall tales he used tell to me when I was a kid. Another good day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got this creel when I was in high school, about 1967. Bandaid box is for grasshoppers and crickets.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> I got this creel when I was in high school, about 1967. Bandaid box is for grasshoppers and crickets.


We used to do the same thing with the band-aid boxes, quick and easy way to access bait, I'm anxious for warmer weather when they will be out in the weeds. One of my best rainbows was caught on a grasshopper I found in the grass.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice woody there Goob. Is that one you built?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Nice woody there Goob. Is that one you built?


No, that one is an Orvis from eBay.

.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I will order an Arcticreel in the 18 inch size, seems like the best of the canvas creels.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> No, that one is an Orvis from eBay.
> 
> .


You should be ashamed of yourself for putting that kind of wood out there for people to see, especially with all the fine art work you do. So here is what you need to do. Pack up that Orvis stick and send it to me. 

If for nothing else, other than I nailed top of page with my comment about it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself for putting that kind of wood out there for people to see, especially with all the fine art work you do. So here is what you need to do. Pack up that Orvis stick and send it to me.
> 
> If for nothing else, other than I nailed top of page with my comment about it!


I might as well just give ya all my rods. I aint got time to use them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear ya Goob. I gots me a brand new 9' 5W, 4 piece last year for my birthday. And haven't even cast it yet. I had a trip to go float the South Fork with an old college buddy, and got the rod just for that trip, and I didn't have one. And the trip ended up not coming together, and I've not been fishing at all. Urrrrggggg.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I hear ya Goob. I gots me a brand new 9' 5W, 4 piece last year for my birthday. And haven't even cast it yet. I had a trip to go float the South Fork with an old college buddy, and got the rod just for that trip, and I didn't have one. And the trip ended up not coming together, and I've not been fishing at all. Urrrrggggg.


I went to college for two weeks. I have no buddies, but I have been on a trip.

.


----------

